# كتاب Design of Machine Elements - 3rd Edition -V.B. Bhandari



## أحمد دعبس (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*أخوانى فى الله
أحضرت لكم كتاب

Design of Machine Elements
3rd Edition -V.B. Bhandari





ويتناول الموضوعات الأتية :

1. Introduction
2. Engineering Materials
3. Manufacturing Consideration in Design
4. Design Against Static Load
5. Design Against Fluctuating Load
6. Power Screws
7. Threaded Joints
8. Riveted and Welded Joints
9. Shafts, Keys and Couplings
10. Springs
11. Friction Clutches
12. Brakes
13. Belt Drives
14. Chain Drives
15. Rolling Contact Bearings
16. Sliding Contact Bearings
17. Spur Gears
18. Helical Gears
19. Bevel Gears
20. Worm Gears
21. Flywheel
22. Cylinders and Pressure Vessels
23. Miscellaneous Machine Elements
24. Statistical Considerations in Design
25. Design of Engine Components

الكتاب غير كامل لكن الموجود منه حوالى 200 صفحة فقط
أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه وأن ينال إعجابكم
رابط تنزيل كتاب Design of Machine Elements - 3rd Edition - V.B. Bhandari*
​


----------

